# عنآوين ومواضيع اختبار هيئة التخصصات الطبية - ارجو من الجميع التعاون اكتب معلومه واحده تفيد بهاالكثير



## فلسفة مشاعر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
كيفكم يا اعضاء هذا المنتدى الكريم والمعطـااء ،، إن شاء الله بخيــر ،،​ 
اكتب كلماتي وكلي أمل ان اجد لديكم العون والمساعده في ايجاد بعض المعلومات عن هذه المواضيع​ 
لأن هذه المواضيع هي مواضيع اختبار هيئة التخصصات الصحية في السعودية - أجهزة طبية​ 
وسأقوم بأضافة المراجع الخاصه بالأختبار ارجو منكم مساعدتي وان نمد يد العون لأخواننا وزملائنا في هذا التخصص
بسم الله نبدأ بالعناوين​ 

16%


1. Bio-Instrumentation


4%


2. Biometrics


7%


3. Medical Imaging


11%


4. Electronics


13%


5. Electronic Skills


12%


6. Digital Electronics 


5%


7. Analog Electronics


5%


8. Microprocessor 


5%


9. Measurements


4%


10. Laboratory Equipment


5%


11. Electrical Safety


1%


12. Maintenance Management 


3%


13. Control


9%


14. Computer Fundamentals​



المراجع​1- Medical Instrumentation Application and Design 3rd Edition by John Webster.





2- Biotechnology for Biomedical Engineers by Martin Yarmush and Robert Plonsey





3- Introduction to Computers 2nd Edition by Pradeep Sinha and Priti Sinha





4- Fundamentals of Digital Electronics. Author, Barry Paton Dalhousie University





5- The 80X86 IBM PC and Compatible Computers Volume II Assembly language, Design. And interfacing Third Edition. Author Muhammad Ali Mazidi, Janice Gillispie Mazidi





6- Analysis and Application of Analog Electronic Circuits to Biomedical Instrumentation Author Robert B. Northrop.





7- Practical Electronics Handbook Sixth Edition Ian r. Sinclair and John Dunton Amsterdam.





8- Discrete Time Control System. Second Edition. Author Katsuhiko Ogata.





9- Magnetic Resonance Imaging. Second Edition. Author Stewart C. Bushong. SeD..





10- Principles of Biomedical Instrumentation and Measurements 2nd Edition by Richard Aston​ 

يا اخوان نبي نكتب بعض السطور عن كل موضوع ،، اتوقع انها راح تكون كافية اتمني من الجميع المساعده والتعاون وخاصتاً من ذوي الخبــره ،،​ 
بأنتظاركم اخواني ،،​ 
تحياتي​ 
حامد العنزي ،،​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مارأيكم بزيارة فهرسة مكتبة الهندسة الطبية
على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t106324.html


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (5 أكتوبر 2010)

يـا أخوان تكفــون إإللي عنده اي كتاب من الكتب التالية ياليت يرفعــه لي


1- Medical Instrumentation Application and Design 3rd Edition by John Webster.

2- Biotechnology for Biomedical Engineers by Martin Yarmush and Robert Plonsey

3- Introduction to Computers 2nd Edition by Pradeep Sinha and Priti Sinha

4- Fundamentals of Digital Electronics. Author, Barry Paton Dalhousie University

5- The 80X86 IBM PC and Compatible Computers Volume II Assembly language, Design. And interfacing Third Edition. Author Muhammad Ali Mazidi, Janice Gillispie Mazidi

6- Analysis and Application of Analog Electronic Circuits to Biomedical Instrumentation Author Robert B. Northrop.

7- Practical Electronics Handbook Sixth Edition Ian r. Sinclair and John Dunton Amsterdam.

8- Discrete Time Control System. Second Edition. Author Katsuhiko Ogata.

9- Magnetic Resonance Imaging. Second Edition. Author Stewart C. Bushong. SeD..

10- Principles of Biomedical Instrumentation and Measurements 2nd Edition by Richard Aston

إلف شكر لك ام وائل سأقوم بالمراجعه


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (27 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلمين أم وائل لاكني إلي الان لم اجد ضالتي

شاكر لك مرورك العطر ،، والمميز افادني كثيراً فهرس مكتبة الكتب لاكني لم اجد كل الكتب اللتي ابحث عنها واحتاجها ،


----------



## Abdullah 228 (15 أغسطس 2011)

انا لقيت الكتاب هذا 6- Analysis and Application of Analog Electronic Circuits to Biomedical Instrumentation Author Robert B. Northrop.
لكن للاسف ماقدر ادخل الصفحه ي ليت تشوفون لي حل اختباري السبت تكفوون


----------



## Abdullah 228 (15 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t32790.html

هذا رابطه ارجوو المساعده تكفوون


----------



## Abdullah 228 (16 أغسطس 2011)

:80::80::4::4: مافي احد يقدر يساعدني


----------



## أبونواف السلمي (11 يناير 2012)

قلبي معاااااااااااك ربي يوفقك
انا دخل دحين على الامتياز
وربي يستر منو
والله حساباتي كلها على الشهاده دي
لو راحت مدري شو بيصير فيني
الله يوفقك


----------

